# Blown tweeter problem.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My band's PA has a problem. We continually blow the horns out of our mains and it's costing a lot of money and time. I don't know much about PAs so I'm asking for some help here from the experts (that'd be you guys in case you were wondering).

*We have 2 Peavey SP4 mains (2x15 + horn) on top of 2 18" subs. The mains, subs and monitors each have their own power amps. Do you think it's a matter of the way we EQ, or could it have something to do with the settings of the crossover? *

Any help would be appreciated. The guys are looking to buy a new PA system because of the problem and I want to rule out something simple first.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I was going for these speakers when buying a PA. I've been told Peavey tweeters have issues. I went with Yamaha.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Are you running the system active three way, or two way?

Blown tweeters are usually a result of either crossing the driver too low or clipping the snot out of the amp that is driving them, or just plain driving them too hard. If you are running the tops passive, and your amp is clipping allot, that is probably the source of the issue. When the tweeters blow, is it just the voice coil that is burnt or is the dome disintigrated?

I would go three way active if you are currently running them passive. It will require an amp, cables and possibly a new cross over depending on what you currently own. If that is too pricey, get someone to look at the cross overs and mod them if necessary. Adding light bulbs to protect the horn drivers probably isn't a bad idea either - they work like compressors and eat up power destined for the horn. 1157 tail light bulbs with the mounts from Canadian tire should work just fine.


----------

